# Shipping Container Wood Shed.



## Microduck17 (Aug 11, 2019)

What do you guys think of the idea of using a shipping container as a wood shed?
A friend of mine uses one as a storage shed and it gets hot as heck in there, it seems like the heat would help it dry quicker. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Aug 11, 2019)

Shipping Containers are sealed you would have to figure out 
some way to vent it.  But yes it would make a good storage unit.


----------



## Microduck17 (Aug 11, 2019)

johneh said:


> Shipping Containers are sealed you would have to figure out
> some way to vent it.  But yes it would make a good storage unit.


I was thinking of  venting one end down low and the other end up high so it naturally draw a draft.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 11, 2019)

Microduck17 said:


> I was thinking of  venting one end down low and the other end up high so it naturally draw a draft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



I was just thinking of this while reading the thread. Only issue is getting it into place.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Aug 11, 2019)

Microduck17 said:


> What do you guys think of the idea of using a shipping container as a wood shed?
> A friend of mine uses one as a storage shed and it gets hot as heck in there, it seems like the heat would help it dry quicker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Love the idea.  Would like to do it myself, but $2k seems like a lot for a woodshed.  That's what they seem to go for around here.


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 11, 2019)

You have a real winner there.   You need air flow but not all that much.  Like you said, some holes down low and some holes on the other end up high.   I would start with 2 square feet on both ends and see how that goes.
The tremendous heat build up would really dry that wood fast.


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2019)

Airflow is key. I think you could build something for less that would look nicer. However, if wood theft is an issue, a lockable container could be nice.


----------



## JimBear (Aug 11, 2019)

You can get vented containers as well as sealed containers. The vents are usually about 1’ - 2’ from each end along the top rail on each side, usually one on all four corners. 20’, 40’, 48’ in length & 8’-6” is standard height, they make a high cube I think they are 9’-6”. I entertained the thought of doing exactly what you are thinking. You can get containers with doors on both ends, containers with doors on one side; usually 4 doors, basically 2 doors per 1/2.  A lot of folks have been buying them & putting roll up overhead doors in the end & a walk in door on the side & using them for storage sheds & workshops. I was thinking of doors on both ends would great for air flow but the side doors would be easiest to load/unload & keep different types of wood separate. It’s extra handling but you could stuff a container full of dry wood & not have to worry about top covering it to keep it dry.


----------



## Rickb (Aug 11, 2019)

A guy I used to work with, had one he put on stands and would use it as a kiln for hardwoods he cut himself doe wood working.  Used wood scraps and just had a fire under it. lol


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 11, 2019)

I looked into this too, was going to cut vents didn't know they had vented ones. The cost put the brakes on the idea but it would be an easy shed and you could probably fit a ton of wood in one of them. Funny how we all think alike around here.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 11, 2019)

I think it would be difficult to use one as a shed. The only way i see it working is if you left a isle on one side of the container so you could walk down it. If you have to do that its going to cut down alot on the storage capacity by alot.. i cant see anyone filling it completely then empty it then having to re fill it.. unless im missing somthing


----------



## JimBear (Aug 11, 2019)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> I think it would be difficult to use one as a shed. The only way i see it working is if you left a isle on one side of the container so you could walk down it. If you have to do that its going to cut down alot on the storage capacity by alot.. i cant see anyone filling it completely then empty it then having to re fill it.. unless im missing somthing


How would it be any different that filling a woodshed?


----------



## Microduck17 (Aug 11, 2019)

I've saw them with doors on both ends and was thinking of building a two level rack system that would enble me to have a isle down the center and an additional layer of wood up toward the roof. A 53 foot high cube container should hold 3 years worth of wood for my needs.  No property tax on a container and I could take it with me if and when I move.  I have had people help them selves to my wood pile a time or two.    

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 11, 2019)

JimBear said:


> How would it be any different that filling a woodshed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for.posting that. I havent see ones with doors in the middle. All of the ones at our shop only have the doors on the one end

They look pretty good.. i could see somthing like that working..


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 11, 2019)

Microduck17 said:


> I've saw them with doors on both ends and was thinking of building a two level rack system that would enble me to have a isle down the center and an additional layer of wood up toward the roof. A 53 foot high cube container should hold 3 years worth of wood for my needs.  No property tax on a container and I could take it with me if and when I move.  I have had people help them selves to my wood pile a time or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


53 foot high? Seems high to me. Cube containers come standard as 9'6" high.


----------



## JimBear (Aug 11, 2019)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> Thanks for.posting that. I havent see ones with doors in the middle. All of the ones at our shop only have the doors on the one end
> 
> They look pretty good.. i could see somthing like that working..



I got first hand, up close & personal experience with shipping containers when I was in the oil patch. The company I worked for rented them out to rigs: the ones with side doors they stored chemicals & some tooling in
The 20’ ones with doors on one end were used for storage & as garbage cans. We were responsible for delivering empties & hauling the full ones to the landfill & emptying. As far as price goes, the more doors they have the higher the price is. I think the 20’ with doors on one end around here is like $3200. Being weather & rodent tight & portable is the big draw. 



SpaceBus said:


> I was just thinking of this while reading the thread. Only issue is getting it into place.



A large wheel loader with a wide set of forks works best to move them with but that’s not something most folks have. They can be drug/slid around with pickup or tractor, you can jockey them around with a skid loader. Most of the time they are delivered on a tilt trailer & they drop them right were you want them. 



begreen said:


> Airflow is key. I think you could build something for less that would look nicer. However, if wood theft is an issue, a lockable container could be nice.



No they definitely not as nice looking as a well built wood shed but being portable & weather tight for already dry would be a bonus. It seems a bit pricey for 6-7 cord of wood storage but whatever works for each individual.


----------



## JimBear (Aug 11, 2019)

The blue circle shows a vent, this container looks to only have 2 vents, the ones we used were 4 vent & those seem most common. I have seen them with 6-8 vents
Different manufacturers make them different ways I guess

The green circle shows where you can hook chains to drag them around if needed. We would hook both end corners with chains to pickup that end to move them with a skid steer.


----------



## Dataman (Aug 12, 2019)

I bet black _wood_ fungus would be problem.


----------



## Rob711 (Aug 12, 2019)

I used a 20’ this last year to store most of the contents of my house during renovation. Appliances, including my wood stove, furniture, clothes, electronics, etc. I did cut 2 10x10 vents into it. One low on the door, one high in back corner. Everything came out fine. This was from October through June. So I’d think firewood would be fine as well. Unless theft is a major issue I’d think I’d prefer to build a shed.  I’m hoping to keep mine and use as a shed for lawnmower, quad etc.  point is I think it would be a robust wood shed as long as you had some air movement.


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 13, 2019)

The reason I like your idea is because you will get tremendous heat build up in that shipping container.






This is my non-ventilated wood shed.  That's right, I even plugged the ridge vent up top with fiberglass.  I keep the door shut.
I am getting hickory down to 17 percent moisture in 8 months.
Now, this structure is entirely wood, and the floor is 16 inches above the ground.  Massive roof overhang.
Rain rarely hits it but it gets lots of sunshine.  Water vapor passes through the walls and floor.
I live near the French Broad River and every other night, my place is enclosed by river fog.  It rains a lot here.  My firewood misses out on the moisture from rain or river fog.

It heats up but not as much as I had hoped.  On a sunny day I pick up about 8 degrees.  So if it is 90 degrees, I get 98 in the wood shed.  I had hoped I would get more heat than that, but, I am very happy with the performance.   This shed is 4 years old.
Of course if it didn't work, pretty easy to add some windows or even fans.   But no, this Bad Boy doesn't need ventilation.
Even when I have just loaded it up with green wood, it still remains dry, no hint of mold or mildew.  Plus bugs and rats don't like 98 degrees either.

So, your shipping container is going to pick up some serious solar heat and I bet you get 20 degrees above outside temp on a sunny day.   Of course you have to have ventilation.  But like I said I would like to see you try 2 sq. ft on the bottom of one end, and 2 sq. ft. on the top at the other end.   Minimize ventilation, in order to maximize heat.

Or, if you had no ventilation and just a big door, leave that damn door closed on a 90 degree day.  At 4 pm open that door and check your interior thermometer, I bet you would see 110 in there and maybe 120.  The thing is that, by 4 pm all the wood would be up at 120.
  Water vapor is going to be checking out of 120 degree wood.
Just leave that door open for the next 4 hours, what a massive release of very humid air.


----------



## Dataman (Aug 13, 2019)

Not all of it will escape on big one without forced air I bet.    Wood sheds should have excellent ventilation.  I hope to get one to put things in.  Lawnmowers and Such.   Pellets I store here.  













Bay



__ Dataman
__ Sep 17, 2018



						Pellet Storage


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 14, 2019)

I owned a 20’ container for several years to park a small bulldozer in. The floors are wooden. I drug it around with the dozer.

It worked fine and was easy to sell when I was as done with it. Shed resale value is zip.

You can paint it black for a little extra heat! They are ugly and tend to feel like a long cave.


----------



## Microduck17 (Aug 16, 2019)

I was thinking of some solar powered fans to help move some air.  I could strech a canvas or tarp off the shady side and park my tractor and log splitter under it.  I was planning to paint it matte black for maximum solar heating.  I am less than thrilled with the idea of building a shed because I hate building things out of wood.  I generally only like working with materials that I can weld, solder, or braze.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## blades (Aug 16, 2019)

funny I have been toying with the same / similar idea,  more massive scale though 3 40' units in a u shape- build wall to enclose court yard and then add a roof over the whole shebang. would give apx 960 storage area and a 800 work area.


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 16, 2019)

That's funny.  You hate to work with wood.  I am the wood builder, not just my wood shed, but I built my house of big white pine logs.  And I have built 8 log cabins.  Love to work with wood.

On the other hand I know nothing of welding.  I did work with a blacksmith once to make a slick which I use for log building.
He heated up the drive shaft of a '52 Plymouth, and he put it on the anvil, and he made me swing that big hammer on it.  Damn that's a lot of work!   We made a real nice slick however.   Swinging that big hammer one day is all the metal work I ever have done.


----------



## Microduck17 (Aug 16, 2019)

blades said:


> funny I have been toying with the same / similar idea,  more massive scale though 3 40' units in a u shape- build wall to enclose court yard and then add a roof over the whole shebang. would give apx 960 storage area and a 800 work area.


If I had the space I would like to do something like that but space is sort of limited here.   That would be an awesome setup. Space under roof is always at a premium here at my place.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Microduck17 (Aug 16, 2019)

Simonkenton said:


> That's funny.  You hate to work with wood.  I am the wood builder, not just my wood shed, but I built my house of big white pine logs.  And I have built 8 log cabins.  Love to work with wood.
> 
> On the other hand I know nothing of welding.  I did work with a blacksmith once to make a slick which I use for log building.
> He heated up the drive shaft of a '52 Plymouth, and he put it on the anvil, and he made me swing that big hammer on it.  Damn that's a lot of work!   We made a real nice slick however.   Swinging that big hammer one day is all the metal work I ever have done.


I've loved metal working since i was a kid. Always been fascinated by welding and the like I built a small propane forge and 15 and tried my hand at making some things but was met with lack of fuel and limited success.   I know how to work with wood I just dont like it. I built my own rabbit hutches and bee hives for 4-H and made pinewood derby cars in Boy Scouts. It never held the interest for me like welding and metalwork did.  To each his own.  We need carpenters as much as we need welders. I  fully respect those craftsman who make beautiful and useful things out of wood. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad LP (Aug 16, 2019)

Great idea but I don't think I could stand to look at it without going bat chit crazy.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Aug 16, 2019)

We have two on the property behind the house.  At first we loved the idea but honestly, they are ugly and more expensive than a lot of other options.  We originally got them for secure storage for power equipment and tools which they certainly work for.  Good luck with any modifications though-they are tough to cut through.  I have tried them for drying wood but get better results from covered, open air drying stacks.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 16, 2019)

They are not hard to break into at all. Mine was cut open easily by thieves. Too bad it was empty! I got rid of it after that, it seemed like an attractive nuisance and I actually worried that some kid would get locked inside.

Super easy to cut and weld on a container. It’s just steel. Mostly single wall. They patch them up all the time with little wire feed mig welders. 

The good thing is that they’re relatively fire proof. The floor is some thick marine plywood.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 16, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> They are not hard to break into at all. Mine was cut open easily by thieves. Too bad it was empty! I got rid of it after that, it seemed like an attractive nuisance and I actually worried that some kid would get locked inside.
> 
> Super easy to cut and weld on a container. It’s just steel. Mostly single wall. They patch them up all the time with little wire feed mig welders.
> 
> The good thing is that they’re relatively fire proof. The floor is some thick marine plywood.


I have a 240V outlet in my garage. All our outdoor metal equipment (cars etc) are wired during the night. No break ins.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 16, 2019)

The crooks actually showed up with an oxy acetylene torch and cut through my locks and lock box. Pretty hard to stop that. No power on site.


----------



## Microduck17 (Aug 17, 2019)

Lots of good input from everyone here.  Maybe i should get a small one to start with and see how it works. If it sucks then it can just be a tool shed. 
aesthetics are of little or no concern to me but my wife may have a different opinion.  [emoji848]

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

Microduck17 said:


> Lots of good input from everyone here.  Maybe i should get a small one to start with and see how it works. If it sucks then it can just be a tool shed.
> aesthetics are of little or no concern to me but my wife may have a different opinion.  [emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



I guess you could figure out how to put some kind of decorative siding on it. People make houses out of these things.


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 17, 2019)

Yes, people make houses out of them.  I have seen several shows on tv about guys doing this and it just leaves me scratching my head.  Bear in mind, I am, if I do say so, an expert wood worker and have built 8 custom log cabins.  Plus have years of experience with framing.

So these guys get three of these things and set them up in a horseshoe shape.  Well and good they have some pretty good square feet and a roof that won't leak.  Now the problems start.  You have to weld the 3 containers together.  You have to make openings for doors and windows.  Lots of welding there.  You have to cover the inside and outside with some kind of sheet rock and or wood, you have to frame up the inside in order to put on the sheet rock.  If you want a roof overhang, you have to put a roof on.  By the time you are done it would be more work than just building a framed structure in the first place.

Still seems like a good idea for a woodshed to me.


----------



## blades (Aug 17, 2019)

Can always dress them up with some siding or a slew of LIlac bushes or similar hedge type items.


----------



## blades (Aug 17, 2019)

I have been looking at various other types of structures as well ,  as far as modifying a steel box I have no difficulties in that area , I have a small machine shop. welding - gas and electric + plasma  cutter.   I have no problem with wood construction  as well. As was noted generally the steel boxes are not taxed, around  here a pole barn/shed gets taxed- at a higher rate if a cement floor is present- even partial. Both steel and wood supplies for construction  have gotten out of hand price wise. I was highly interested in the Quonset type units but they are basically not self supporting  as the original design was - require a fair amount of  formed concrete ( even with a full slab) is required $$$. only made of 22-24 gauge steel,  couple are even thinner.  In the sticks / no wife so  looks mean nothing to me.  Two counties over ( much more urban) big splash in local news- a couple are constructing a container home-  high end mutilevel project ( Ozaukee county, WI ) I believe it is the first one in there area.
for me it is a plunk it down instant storage solution -  gets equipment out of weather and yep dry firewood storage as well.   4-6 sono tubes to set one on- out last me.


----------



## awicherr (Jan 13, 2021)

I know this is a bit of an old thread but hear me out and point out cons... i have one 53' container that was here when i bought the house. Right now it stores lawn mower misc hunting equipment and basically the tools you dont need often but have trash pump tamper scrap wood bin... i also have a 40'x60' barn house is recorded at 1901 so my guess is the barn is 1880-1900 sandstone foundation is questionable needs jacked up and replaced with poured or cinder block had a few guys out to quote it and asked them if i get another container could i set the barn on the two of them they said absolutely just have to pour a footer down the middle where there isnt one... so that would be alot cheaper than a new foundation.... excess would stick past the east portion of the barn and would be a patio/deck the container i have now has doors on both ends and vents all the way down on both sides if i do solar fans intake on the east side output on the west... east would be on bottom of doors west on top...   one container for wood and feed the south container one for pens or storage i think it would be a kiln type given the blast of heat i get when i get the mower out ... thoughts? If this thread isnt to old


----------



## John Galt (Jan 14, 2021)

The neighbor has two of these and set trusses on top. Basically has a 30'x50'  barn.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 14, 2021)

Show Us Your Wood Shed
					

Don't know what she holds.  If I was doing it over I wouldn't have added the floor. I added blocks to support the weight.  I rotate outside racks for one or two seasons to the shed for the last before burning.  Looks like it should hold alot.  Multiply length x width x height of stacks(in feet)...




					www.hearth.com
				



Check out the beverage delivery trailer wood sheds.


----------

